# Strikeforce's Fabricio Werdum Believes He Can Beat The UFC Champ



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ooh, Cain Velasquez would **** Fabricio. No disrespect but there is no way he would touch Cain. 

Fabricio should concentrate on preparing to face the monster in Alistair Overeem first.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

very true, Cain is a stylistic absolute nightmare for Werdum. Good luck getting him down & Werdums standup is stiff and slow. Cain wouldn't jump into his guard like Fedor did. Werdum is awsome on the ground (best BJJ of all HW?) but I see him as fairly one-dimensional.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

If there is one fighter that most closely resembles Werdum in the UFC it is Big Nog. We all know what Cain did to him.

No need to bring up the illegitimacy of MMA math, we all know it doesn't work, but I just see the fight going a very similar way, or going like Werdum vs Fedor only with Cain getting the finish once he lands on Werdum.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

How about Werdum V JDS rematch first? L O L 

JDS V Cain, now that is a real match!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

forgotten about jds already bud? and he did lose to arvloski so.......


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Every since the deal went down to bring SF under the Zuffa banner it seems like all of these guys have been talking a lot of about how they can do this, and they can do that in the UFC. Lets not forget why most of them are on the SF roster in the first place... YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!

Honestly there are only a couple of guys I see making any waves under the UFC banner and that's Alistair and Sergei. Who ironically enough might be the only big names that haven't talked about beating everyone in the UFC.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrianRClover said:


> Every since the deal went down to bring SF under the Zuffa banner it seems like all of these guys have been talking a lot of about how they can do this, and they can do that in the UFC. Lets not forget why most of them are on the SF roster in the first place... YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT IN THE FIRST PLACE!!!
> 
> Honestly there are only a couple of guys I see making any waves under the UFC banner and that's Alistair and Sergei. Who ironically enough might be the only big names that haven't talked about beating everyone in the UFC.


Werdum is hardly a bad fighter, a knockout loss to dos Santos who at the time was unknown doesn't make you a bad fighter.

I'd bet you 100 dollars if everyone knew what they knew now and knew how good Junior is, Werdum would still be in the UFC. At the time, the loss looked bad, now, not so much.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Werdum is hardly a bad fighter, a knockout loss to dos Santos who at the time was unknown doesn't make you a bad fighter.
> 
> I'd bet you 100 dollars if everyone knew what they knew now and knew how good Junior is, Werdum would still be in the UFC. At the time, the loss looked bad, now, not so much.


Werdum chose to leave the UFC due to contractual disputes, he was not cut. Rumour was that Werdum was asking for a title shot after the JDS fight and because the UFC didn't give it to him, he chose not to sign a new contract.

After Overeem beats Werdum so badly that he reverts back to being a wimpering child, I doubt we will be hearing much more out of Werdum.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Werdum has always been one of the best HW fighters in SF. Not only that but his striking isn't bad, he has some of the best BJJ in the HW division and can take damage. He's definitely top 10. Cain would better him though.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fabricio Werdum can beat any fighter if the fight gets to the mat.* FACT*.

but he can also be beaten by Atleast 10 to 15 fighters if he cant get it to the mat. 

He is very one dimensional and to be honest i dont see how he gets the fight on the ground against Cain, he is far too good a wrestler and athlete and Werdum isnt a bulky powerhouse and doesn't posses the technique to get him down. I think Velasquez would just knock his head off while stuffing his takedowns.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Fabricio Werdum can beat any fighter if the fight gets to the mat.* FACT*.
> 
> but he can also be beaten by Atleast 10 to 15 fighters if he cant get it to the mat.
> 
> He is very one dimensional and to be honest i dont see how he gets the fight on the ground against Cain, he is far too good a wrestler and athlete and Werdum isnt a bulky powerhouse and doesn't posses the technique to get him down. I think Velasquez would just knock his head off while stuffing his takedowns.


he couldnt beat big nog when they neutralized eachothers bjj i might add


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Werdum is delusional if he think he can defeat Cain. On the ground, yes but not in a fight under MMA rules. Cain would easily stuff all of his takedown attempts and Werdum would leave the arena a broken man. 

His BJJ is world class, probably the best in heavyweight right now but he ain't doing anything to a fighter with good takedown defense and decent striking.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Christ on a bike, the woman (I think) in that video is ugly.


----------



## FresnoFightFan (Apr 26, 2011)

u guys keep putting Werdum on blast but don't u think it would be dumb for a competitive fighter ( who just beat Fedor) to doubt themselves cuz the majority of fans think they'd get vaporized?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Werdum's striking isn't bad, I'm so sick of this.


A guy with great BJJ? OMG HIS STRIKING SUCKS.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Werdum's striking isn't bad, I'm so sick of this.
> 
> 
> A guy with great BJJ? OMG HIS STRIKING SUCKS.


TBH I've never been impressed by it. He has some decent technique but he is pretty slow imo.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> TBH I've never been impressed by it. He has some decent technique but he is pretty slow imo.


Name one other person to ever outstrike Bigfoot Silva?


He's got good muay thai, he's sort of stiff with it (like Shields) but that doesn't mean he's awful. His gym does rank Muay Thai fighters and he's a black belt there (as of 2010).



edit: I haven't seen Nog vs. Werdum in ages but I remember toxic saying it was one of the biggest robberies of Pride history.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Name one other person to ever outstrike Bigfoot Silva?
> 
> 
> He's got good muay thai, he's sort of stiff with it (like Shields) but that doesn't mean he's awful. His gym does rank Muay Thai fighters and he's a black belt there (as of 2010).
> ...


That's Nog/Ricco Rodriguez.

Werdum/Nog is just irrelevant. Werdum has since not only finally became a well rounded MMA fighter which he was far from when he fought Nog but has also became a far better grappler winning bigger accolades against stiffer competition. When Werdum fought Nog he was good pure grappler fighting mma who got largely picked apart standing, in 2011 Werdum is one of the best grapplers in the world and also a very competent striker. Werdum's only real weakness is his wrestling and even that is only in comparison to the high level of wrestling that we are currently seeing at the top of the division. Fortunately for him I don't see any wrestling accolades hanging on Overeem's wall.

Anyone who thinks Werdum has horrible stand up is still stuck in 2006. Werdum has worked hard on all aspects of his game and to even look back to his UFC fights is giving you a misconception the guy has really brought up the caliber of his all around game to a much higher level.

Despite Overeem being the better striker Werdum has one major advantage standing. He has no reason to fear a TD. Overeem has to be leary of being taken down were he will be at a major disavantage. What does Werdum have to fear about being taken down? It allows Werdum to be more comfortable and commit more to his strikes.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Name one other person to ever outstrike Bigfoot Silva?
> 
> 
> He's got good muay thai, he's sort of stiff with it (like Shields) but that doesn't mean he's awful. His gym does rank Muay Thai fighters and he's a black belt there (as of 2010).
> ...


I wasn't saying that it was awful at all, but like you said it's kind of stiff and imo "not impressive" as in vs Cain I think he would get beaten quite easily.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well IMO he's still a bit slow and his striking seems to have improved slightly. I think what he improved on the most is footwork and using his reach more effectively. I dont think he's on the same level of striking as most of the top UFC fighters though. 

To me the reason he's saying this is because he's confident he'll win the SF tournament and wants to position himself as next in line for the UFC belt after he wins. I think he's overconfident and Overeem is going to KO him.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> forgotten about jds already bud? and he did lose to arvloski so.......


Forgotten about Fedor have we??? And he did beat that Bigfoot fellow so.....


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Werdum is a nice guy, but he will feel *very dirty* once Overeem *rapes* him.

And he will turn a bit silent after that...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Forgotten about Fedor have we??? And he did beat that Bigfoot fellow so.....


how many fights have those 2 have in the ufc? who was the last relevant fighter either have beaten?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *how many fights have those 2 have in the uf*c? who was the last relevant fighter either have beaten?


What does that have to do with anything?

Fedor was the top heavyweight in the world for ten years, not to mention fought in PRIDE when it was number 1 and Silva is an okay Heavyweight, somewhere in the 8-12 range.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Fedor was the top heavyweight in the world for ten years, not to mention fought in PRIDE when it was number 1 and Silva is an okay Heavyweight, somewhere in the 8-12 range.


right but everyone knows he has been facing cans since pride folded when he had the chance to sign a big contract with the ufc, he could have been facing mir,nelson,werdum,jds,brock,randy etc even before the cains and carwins and up and comers came through. but no he opted to face stupid hws that arent great in no chin arvloski and fat dummy who tried to box with a boxer tim sylvia, and those were his 2 biggest wins everyone else was cans, then SF started to get his slightly above average fighters like rogers and he struggled badly before winning, then he loses 2 in a row to werdum quickly and bigfoot by doctor stoppage. let it be known the ufc were trying to sign him up until the rogers fight so he has no excuse.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the victory over Fedor has given Werdum a lot of confidence, and rightly so. I think he is underestimating Overeem somewhat, and he will pay for it by being brutally finished. In fact, even he wasnt overlooking The Reem the conclusion would be the same! 

Werdum is dangerous when he is on the ground with you. His striking is average as is his takedown abilities. Assuming Cain, Carwin, JDS, Reem etc didnt have a complete brain fart and rush in for a takedown, Werdum gets handled easily be all of them. 

Most elite fighters dont, and wont, do what Fedor did. Reem certainly wont.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

JDS would make him go to sleep in 2 seconds and i think Cain will beat JDS... So that tells enough


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Werdum has a big problem with the UFC heavyweights in terms of skill. JDS is a good striker on top of his BJJ. Werdum has only striking so he'd be destroyed in the longterm.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, Werdum has a big problem with the UFC heavyweights in terms of skill. JDS is a good striker on top of his BJJ. *Werdum has only striking *so he'd be destroyed in the longterm.


Well no he has mostly BJJ and some striking, Im sure this is what you ment.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to see Brock vs Werdum, IMO that is one of the most interesting HW match ups out there. IMO Brock has the potential to be the best no-gi grappler in the world, but right now Werdum still has an experience edge when it comes to submissions. However, Brock has a clear advantage in the wrestling/control aspect of grappling.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

I give him the third rank after cain and dos santos
and there is no doubt if there will be a rematch with fedor, fedor will beat up his ass


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think Fedor had a downday against Bigfoot? Granted Fedor would be more cautious but I don't think it he would totally work out. Brock versus Werdum probably won't happen until the closure.


----------

